# Điều trị bệnh tiểu đêm như nào thì hiệu quả ?



## Tuyết 8291 (14/10/19)

Chữa tiểu đêm như thế nào hiệu quả đang là mối quan tâm được nhiều người để tâm. Để điều trị bệnh tiểu đêm hiệu quả bạn cần phải hiểu rõ mọi nguyên cớ dẫn đến bệnh này thì mới có thể chữa đúng bệnh. Do đó, trong bài viết dưới đây chúng tôi xin gợi ý những cách thức điều trị tiểu đêm hiệu quả nhất mà bạn nên tham khảo ngay nhé.

*



*

*Nguyên nhân và yếu tố gây ra chứng tiểu đêm nhiều lần *
Nói đến việc đi tiểu nhiều lần, không ít người cho rằng nguyên nhân gây ra chứng bệnh này là do thận yếu. Tuy nhiên, trên thực tế bệnh do nhiều nguyên do khác nhau gây ra. Cụ thể

*Do sự rối loạn chức năng chế ước của bàng quang:* Đây là căn nguyên phổ biến nhất dẫn đến tình trạng đi tiểu nhiều lần ở người bệnh. Thường nhật, ở những người bình thường, mỗi khi bàng quang đầy thì thành bàng quang sẽ gửi tín hiệu lên não bộ để chúng ta có thể đóng cơ vòng lại để báo cho bạn đi vệ sinh. Nhưng, ở những người bị rối loạn chức năng này lúc bàng quang đầy sẽ gây ra hiện tượng đi tiểu đêm nhiều lần.

*Sử  dụng các loại chất kích thích: *Rượu, bia, cà phê và các loại nước uống có gas là những chất gây kích thích cho bàng quang và làm cho bạn đi tiểu nhiều hơn.

*Uống quá nhiều nước vào buổi tối:* Đối với những người mắc chứng tiểu đêm nhiều lần cần phải tránh uống nước vào buổi tối. Nhưng, chẳng hề vì thế mà bạn nên tránh hoặc nhịn uống nước. Thay vào đấy, bạn hãy bổ sung thật nhiều nước vào ban ngày nhé.

*Do nữ giới mang thai:* Trong thời kỳ mang thai, sự hình thành và phát triển của em bé cùng với những nội tiết tố từ nhau thai tiết ra sẽ khiến cho bàng quang bị chèn ép và cơ xương vùng chậu bị suy yếu dẫn đến tình trạng đi tiểu đêm hay tiểu nhiều lần.

*Do thói quen ăn uống, sinh hoạt không hợp lý:* Ăn quá nhiều chất đạm, protein hay những loại đồ ăn nhiều dầu mỡ sẽ không tốt cho sức khoẻ của bạn. Đặc biệt việc “lười” ăn rau xanh và các thực phẩm giàu chất xơ sẽ khiến cho bạn dễ bị táo bón – căn nguyên gây ra chứng tiểu nhiều lần về đêm ở nữ giới.

*Căn nguyên do bệnh lý: *Viêm thận, suy thận, viêm đường tiết niệu, viêm tuyến tiền liệt, phì đại tuyến tiền liệt, đái tháo đường,… cũng là nguyên do gây ra chứng tiểu nhiều ở nam giới đứng tuổi và cả nữ giới.

*Do 1 số yếu tố tâm lý:* Stress, sức ép trong công việc, trong cuộc sống cũng là một trong các nguyên nhân khiến bạn bị tiểu nhiều lần nhiều hơn.

*Cách điều trị tiểu đêm hiệu quả nhất mà bạn nên tham khảo *
Phương pháp phổ biến nhất hiện giờ được nhiều người sử dụng nhất hiện giờ là sử dụng một số loại thuốc kháng sinh để điều trị bệnh bởi các loại thuốc này có tác dụng hiệu quả nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm thời gian và công sức nên được khá nhiều người bệnh chọn lựa. Nhưng, ít người  biết được rằng việc sử dụng các loại thuốc này về lâu về dài chỉ có tác dụng ức chế hoạt động của thần kinh, nếu ngưng sử dụng thuốc thì bệnh lại tái phát nặng hơn. Chưa kể, trong các loại thuốc này có nhiều tác dụng phụ khác nhau gây tác động nặng nề tới sức khoẻ của người bệnh. Nghiêm trọng hơn và có thể dẫn đến nguy cơ tử vong cho người bệnh.
Do đấy, thay vì tiêu dùng những loại tân dược y thì người bệnh nên tiêu dùng các loại thuốc trị tiểu nhiều lần được điều chế hoàn toàn từ những loại thảo dược thiên nhiên. Tuy rằng thời gian sử dụng thuốc đòi hỏi người bệnh phải kiên trì sử dụng , điều trị. Nhưng lại có thể điều trị tận gốc chứng tiểu nhiều lần về đêm. Hơn thế nữa, trong thời gian sử dụng thuốc người bệnh không gặp phải bất kỳ tác dụng phụ nào cho cơ thể. Về vấn đề này bạn có thể tham khảo ngay thuốc trị đái dầm Đức Thịnh chẳng hạn. Bởi sản phẩm này có những điểm cộng so với những dòng sản phẩm khác như sau:
- Là THUỐC chứ không phải là thực phẩm chức năng như nhiều sản phẩm được quảng bá trên thị trường.
- Thành phần thuốc bao gồm: Ích trí nhân, đẳng sâm, đương quy, hoàng kỳ cùng một số loại thảo dược khác như phục linh, tang phiêu, cam thảo,..có tác dụng ấm thận, bền kí, hỗ trợ điều hoà và tiêu hoá giúp điều trị tận gốc chứng tiểu rộng rãi.
- Là sản phẩm có uy tín, chất lượng trên thị trường: Ngoài việc được vinh danh là sản phẩm được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng và bình chọn năm 2011 ra thì thuốc này còn được đưa vào hệ thống phân phối của chuỗi Nhà thuốc uy tín trên toàn quốc mà tiêu biểu là nhà thuốc VINFA của tập đoàn VINGOUP.

Tiểu nhiều lần tuy không phải là chứng bệnh quá nghiêm trọng nhưng nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời thì bệnh sẽ để lại các phiền phức, khó khăn cho người bệnh.  Nguy hiểm nó còn là tín hiệu cảnh báo cho thấy sức khoẻ của bạn đang gặp phải các vấn đề hiểm nguy. Hy vọng rằng với các thông tin mà mình đã chia sẻ sẽ mang tới cho bạn các thông tin hữu ích nhất nhé


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Nói đến việc đi tiểu nhiều lần, không ít người cho rằng nguyên nhân gây ra chứng bệnh này là do thận yếu.


----------

